# USA TRAINS vs LGB ASTER Hudson



## gigawat (Apr 4, 2012)

Hello All,

I want to know what your opinions are regarding the USA TRAINS Hudson vs. the LGB ASTER Hudson.

What makes one better than the other?

Thanks!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The LGB Aster has a highrer cost, and the 2 motors only drive 1 axle gear each. Replacing the motors takes special care and lots of work. 

OTOH, the USA Hudson is less costly. Only one large motor, and will not run on 4 foot diameter. 

Biggest, only advantage of the LGB for me is it will run on 4 foot diameter.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dan Pierce on 24 Jun 2013 05:21 AM 


Biggest, only advantage of the LGB for me is it will run on 4 foot diameter. 



Personally, I wouldnt consider that an advantage..to me, that would be a non-issue..
because if you are going to run any passenger cars behind the Hudson that look even remotely reasonable,
they wont run on 4-foot diameter curves..

I guess you could run the Hudson on the 4-foot curves all by itself..but why?
I understand why LGB made everything so it would run on 4-foot diameter curves, but running a Hudson (or a Mikado)
on curves that tight is just ridiculous..IMO..

Scot


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

MTH also did a Hudson, might look into that. 1/32nd scale though. Has good smoke.
















I use MDC and AML cars with it. I also have a UP Passenger set.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Something that wasn't mentioned is scale. Yea the MTH Hudson is 1/32nd, but what about the Aster and USAT? 

Is the USAT really 1/29th and what scale is the Aster?


----------



## gigawat (Apr 4, 2012)

My layout has a minimum of 14' diameter, so the 4 foot diameter advantage really doesn't come into play for me.

I am more interested in the look, fit and finish, smoke quality, sound quality.... etc. 

Has anybody had these next to each other to really compare them?

Do you have any close up pictures of these?

Thanks guys!


----------



## gigawat (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow your layout is gorgeous! That MTH model looks really nice too! I really don't know too much about MTH! I will do some research.

Thanks!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

MTH engines come with sound and are quite detailed. Their DCS sound/control system is pretty versatile, but you do have to buy that unit separately.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

The MTH Hudson is 1/32 scale.
The USA Trains Hudson is 1/29 scale.

The Aster/LGB Hudson is....?

Unsure..Aster, by itself, would make it to 1/32 scale..
but if they partnered with LGB, then all bets are off..LGB is well known for not being too concerned with exact scale..
getting the locomotive (any locomotive) so that it will go around those 4-foot diameter curves is a higher priority with LGB
than is exact scale fidelity..So its possible they would tweak some dimensions to achieve that goal..
also, LGB built most, but not all, models to 1/22.5 scale..

here is a page, with photos, about the Aster/LGB Hudson:

LGB-Aster Hudson 

One dimension on that page:
Length: 1012mm (39.8 inches)

A real J3a Hudson, with tender, was 96 feet..
that makes the Aster/LGB model 1/29 scale! interesting..I wouldn't have expected that!
And if money is no object, there is actually a fourth and fifth Large Scale Hudson available..
Fine Art Models, 1/32 scale, in both non-streamlined and streamlined variants:

Fine Scale Models Hudsons

And now Accucraft is coming out with a sixth and 7th model, streamlined in 1/29 scale, live steam and electric.

So, the full list, in no particular order.

1. MTH, Non-streamlined Hudson, 1/32 scale. Electric.
2. USA Trains, Non-streamlined Hudson, 1/29 scale. Electric.
3. Aster/LGB, Non-streamlined Hudson, apparently 1/29 scale. Electric.

4. Fine Scale Models, Non-streamlined Hudson, 1/32 scale. Electric.
5. Fine Scale Models, Streamlined Hudson, 1/32 scale. Electric.

6. Accucraft Non-streamlined Hudson, 1/29 scale. Electric. (not yet released)
7. Accucraft Streamlined Hudson, 1/29 scale. Live Steam. (not yet released)

All of the above are, I believe, J3a Hudsons..

8. Aster, J1e Hudson, 1/32 scale, Electric.
9. Aster, J1c Hudson, 1/32 scale, Live Steam.

Wow, Nine New York Central Hudsons! (and I will never own a single one of them..oh well..)

Scot


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Also, I believe 8 of those 9 Hudsons are "All Metal".. 
except for: 

1. MTH, Non-streamlined Hudson, 1/32 scale. Electric. 

Which is plastic. 
(has a plastic main body, (boiler, cab, and all major body parts are plastic) with some metal detail parts, such as piping and valve gear.) 

Scot


----------



## gigawat (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow! What a fantastic response! I love live steam... I wish I could find a non streamlined hudson live steamer!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info Scot.


----------



## dt (Feb 3, 2013)

Posted By gigawat on 23 Jun 2013 08:12 PM 
Hello All,

I want to know what your opinions are regarding the USA TRAINS Hudson vs. the LGB ASTER Hudson.

What makes one better than the other?

Thanks!



Heres my opinion of what makes the aster better. *ITS NOT MADE IN COMMUNIST CHINA!*


----------



## Roelof (Aug 25, 2013)

Hello everyone, 

First let me introduce myself , my name is Roelof Mekkes and I live in a small country called the Netherlands. 
I recently got interested in G scale locomotives, especially Steam engines. My local dealer has a Aster Hudson for sale. 
While searching on the web I came across the usa-trains version. This loco is cheaper and looks even better! 
I wrote an e-mail to usa-trains and asked them if the Hudson is still available . If not, I might by the Aster . 
I have the same question as the topic starter, wich is the better one? And my question for the topic starter, did you buy one already? 

Greetings from Holland!


----------



## NYC Buff (Sep 21, 2008)

The USA Trains 1:29 scale electric motor powered Hudsons are class J1e. The two NYC versions 5343 and 5344 are the last two J1 Hudsons produced for the NYC. The other versions that are offered by changing road names, road numbers, class designations and pait schemes are fictional. The prototype engines were made at American Locomotive Works (ALCO) in Schenectady, New York between 1927 and 1931 in 6 classes. 

Respectfully, 

NYC Buff


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I run a USA Hudson routinely...pretty much the only engine I run at all...but I have a ton of engines.....the Hudson has been a dependable runner for the last 6 years!
Comparing the 2, I can't, because I don't own a Aster/LGB Hudson...but I own a K-28 Aster/LGB, and that runs flawlessly...always has and I bought it used! I have never had any trouble with it!
So I have to say that either one you own will be a good strong running engine........

The issues I have run into with the USA hudson is that the large gear cover under the engine, untill I used lock tight on it it kept comming loose and letting the gear slip....but when I used the lock tight...no problem.
The tender does not like tight curves or any imperfections...I had 10' switches and the tender didn't like them so I switched to the Ys' and problem solved! But the plug from the tender to the engine is a pain......
AND recently one of the valve gear screws came off.....so when I replaced it I used lock tight on ANY screws on the engine, so as not to have that happen again....the blue lock tight, or the one for plastic...but NEVER the red! 


I was under the impression that the LGB/Aster Hudson was like the other engines....1:22...but not sure.
I finally got my hands on a White Pass Mike...but havent had the time to set it on the track.......so I have 2 LGB/Aster engines, and 1 KISS K-36........

Bubba


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

The LGB/Aster Hudson is considered by Aster to be an LGB product and does not have spare parts for it. The only parts that are available s whatever Modelland(?) has got in the parts they purchased. 
Regards, 
LAO


----------



## Roelof (Aug 25, 2013)

Hello everyone, 

Thanks for all the replies! I recieved a mail today from USA-Trains, the have Hudsons in stock. However they did not answer my question if I can buy this loco in Holland. 
Concerning spare parts for the Aster/LGB , in Europe LGB parts isn't a "big" problem , so I am not to worried about that. 

Greetings, Roelof


----------

